# How easy is it top get a gun in the US?



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi guys,
Just wondering how easy it is to get a gun in the states. 
I know its almost impossible in the UK.
I live in New Zealand, it took me about 6 months to get my licence. I had to go through police checks, interviews and referee checks. 
How about you guys?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jackangus said:


> Hi guys,
> Just wondering how easy it is to get a gun in the states.
> I know its almost impossible in the UK.
> I live in New Zealand, it took me about 6 months to get my licence. I had to go through police checks, interviews and referee checks.
> How about you guys?


Depends on the state.
In Alabama, I go to the store, pick out the weapon, fill out two pages of paperwork I have memorized and then they call the FBI who clears me. From the time I point and say, "That's coming home with me," it takes about 30 minutes for me to get back to the car with my newest purchase.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Denton said:


> Depends on the state.
> In Alabama, I go to the store, pick out the weapon, fill out two pages of paperwork I have memorized and then they call the FBI who clears me. From the time I point and say, "That's coming home with me," it takes about 30 minutes for me to get back to the car with my newest purchase.


Wow, That is what I call service.
Can u get a automatic weapon like that? or is it much harder?
We have to get a whole new licence for an auto weapon here.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

In Texas, we point to the one we want, handgun or long arm, fill out the same federal forms, and since I'm a License To Carry holder, I don't even go through the FBI background check.
Pay, and walk out with my new gun.

Since it's legal in Texas to buy a gun from a third-party without any kind of background check, that is also an option.
I own two firearms that have no paperwork at all with my name on it.

EDIT: Saw the automatic weapons questions... (the below assumes your state allows such purchase/ownership)
To by an automatic weapon, or any "firearm" regulated at the federal level (such as silencers, short barreled rifles, short barreled shotguns, and yes, machine guns), you have to go through a few more steps. Some are not easy. First, you find the firearm you want. If it's an automatic, they will be astronomically expensive since civilians can't buy any autos made after May of 1986, so the supply is limited. For other "firearms" on the list, you can make your own if you like, or buy, but the following steps still apply, and you can't skip any before you "possess/build" your silencer/SBR/SBS.
You have to get permission from your local chief officer. With their permission, you have to find a firearms dealer that handles "level 3" firearms and pay them to receive the firearm. You pay and submit this gun shop as your recipient. Once the gun shop has confirmed the firearm, they will perform your background check. You will also need to submit additional federal forms and pay a $200 "tax" to mommy government for the privilege to own this restricted type of firearm, and provide your proof of permission from your local chief LEO.
After all that, assuming everything went well, you can go pick up your new firearm, or commence with your build. This process can take 6 months if you're lucky.

I've never tried to purchase any restricted firearms, so this is all second-hand info, and somebody might come along and correct a few things.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Please disregard


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

@Jackangus I have to say I am jealous of some of our other members because their state actually knows what our 2 Amendment means. However, in my state, it's not quite so easy.

Basically you find the firearm you want, pay for it in full and fill out the paperwork. You then have a 10 day waiting period before you can pick up your purchase. During that time your paperwork is sent to the authorities who give the the yay or nay on purchase.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Depends on the State and you personal history. Many of us value our freedom and have refused to give it up as Europe has .
Wisconsin , instant back round check , pass it pay for your new gun and take in home right then. Son in law purchased one last night 15 minutes. That is the same for handgun or rifle.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> In Texas, we point to the one we want, handgun or long arm, fill out the same federal forms, and since I'm a License To Carry holder, I don't even go through the FBI background check.
> Pay, and walk out with my new gun.
> 
> Since it's legal in Texas to buy a gun from a third-party without any kind of background check, that is also an option.
> ...


I am a concealed weapons holder too, and they still run the check on me..In South Carolina..


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jackangus said:


> Hi guys,
> Just wondering how easy it is to get a gun in the states.
> I know its almost impossible in the UK.
> I live in New Zealand, it took me about 6 months to get my licence. I had to go through police checks, interviews and referee checks.
> How about you guys?


Ok, now you have heard the simple steps required to own a gun. So ..... Angus Jack, get your John Henry to Texas!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Cash and carry.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Cash and carry.


 Thank you again Governor Walker.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

For many of us. "How easy is it to get a gun in the US". Take it out of the holster or walk over to the vault and get one out . We already have them.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I picked up my Mossberg Shockwave 12 gauge the other day. I was in and out in less then 30 minutes. Not normal for me sense I generally have to peruse the inventory a bit before I buy anything, :laugh: but on this occasion I new exactly what I wanted and the price I was willing to pay. God bless Texas and these here United States. :vs_cool:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I will disagree with the OP that it is almost impossible to get guns in the UK given the dramatic increase in gun related crimes and the recent gun turn in that produced thousands of guns off the books. MN the average law-abiding citizen can go into a store, pick out the firearm (as long as not a pistol or AR category rifle), complete the 4473, NICs check and be out with the gun in about 45 minutes. If you have a CCW License, you go in pick out whatever firearm you want, complete the 4473 and then walk out with the weapon without the NICs check. CCW receive 2016 and later is the NICs check by itself. This usually take 30 minutes or so.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

We have the same requirement to fill out the 4473 form and NICS check.

While I have never seen it done, I'm told that if you pass NICS and are still in the store, they just give you the firearm.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

For me: I take a 6-hour class every 5 years. I take my certification to the local constabulary and apply for a CCW permit. (I can also get a _Permit to Acquir_e, but that doesn't allow me to carry). They run the background check and make sure I'm not a felon, a nutjob or have written threatening letters to politicians and the like. Within 30 days, I have that Magic Card.

I can then walk into any gun shop or gun show, plunk down some Franklins, fill out a 4-page form (which I can do blindfolded), and walk out with my new boomstick.

FYI, my state is _Shall Issue_. Meaning, the permit SHALL be issued if my background check comes back clean. The Sheriff CANNOT deny my application for personal reasons (i.e., he doesn't like the color of my truck, or I dumped his kid sister back in high school).


----------



## sark9kev (Dec 1, 2017)

Jackangus said:


> Wow, That is what I call service.
> Can u get a automatic weapon like that? or is it much harder?
> We have to get a whole new licence for an auto weapon here.


Automatics are harder to get. You have to get a tax stamp (200) and it takes 4-6 months to get approved.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Last one I bought,about a half an hour.fill out form 4473,get nic's check,pay,leave with new firearm.A concealed weapons license is worth it weight in gold.

God Bless 'merica,land that I love'.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

I consider what I'd like to buy. And then go to a handy little Maine organization called Uncle Henry's! Type in what I want to find. Then I drive to the guys house. I dicker/barter what I have to offer.And walk away with a gun. Can take anywhere from 15min - 2hours depending on where they're located and how much they like to chat!&#129312;

Last weekend I had somebody offer me a new in the box Taurus 357 for the equivalent of $100 barter and they were willing to deliver!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I have bought many a gun without leaving my house. I decide by research, what I am looking for then go on www.gunbroker.com and bid on offerings until I am the low bidder at a price I want to pay. It is shipped to my local FFL, I then arrive to fill out the paperwork and leave with my new prized possession in 15-20 minutes.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

A private sale is pretty easy, it involves persons who know one another, and there is trust there. If you want the gun, offer cash; and if that is acceptable, the gun is yours. There are gun haters who want to change that, but they are getting resistance which was unexpected. There is a large body of gun owners here, who are resisting any new laws that register private sales.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

In CA I bought from another gun owner.
We had to go to the gun shop together. 
We both, seller and buyer, had to fill out
a few pages of paper work. They literally
ask if we're mentally ill, illegal aliens, or
criminals. Like we're going to check that
box yes for some reason. The seller gets
his or her money. The buyer waits 10 days
and goes back to the shop and proves 
he or she can safely handle the firearm.
Only with an approved gun lock in place
can they leave the shop with the gun.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Stockton said:


> In CA I bought from another gun owner.
> We had to go to the gun shop together.
> We both, seller and buyer, had to fill out
> a few pages of paper work. They literally
> ...


Maybe if you claimed to be an illegal alien they would give you an unregistered (to you) stolen firearm provided you would kill unarmed white women.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

It's not so easy as it used to be, and still should be. When I was 16 (50+ years ago) in California, you had to have a note from your parents, then it was cash and carry. Handguns you had to be 18 and wait three days. I left California in 1991 when they told me I had to wait 30 more days to pick up a rifle I'd had on layaway for four months.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jackangus said:


> Wow, That is what I call service.
> Can u get a automatic weapon like that? or is it much harder?
> We have to get a whole new licence for an auto weapon here.


Automatics are not as easy. The only way we can purchase an automatic is from someone who already owns one. If you find someone willing to sell an automatic and if you have the thousands of dollars the owner will want, you have to go through the ATF process of paperwork, fingerprinting, photographs, $200 "tax" and waiting for several weeks.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Steve40th said:


> I am a concealed weapons holder too, and they still run the check on me..In South Carolina..


There are some shops here in Texas who either don't know the law, or outright defy it, and still run the check on an LTC holder.
I don't give my business to such places.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> There are some shops here in Texas who either don't know the law, or outright defy it, and still run the check on an LTC holder.
> I don't give my business to such places.


They run a check on me, they say, because my permit doesn't show an issue date.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> They run a check on me, they say, because my permit doesn't show an issue date.


We can use ours as our form of ID.
If that's true for you too, then their excuse is rubbish.
If they'll accept it as valid ID without an issue date, they have no justification for denying its validity to forego the NICS check (assuming your state also has this benefit).


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Camel923 said:


> Maybe if you claimed to be an illegal alien they would give you an unregistered (to you) stolen firearm provided you would kill unarmed white women.


Yesterday I was listening to a member of our golf club
talk about this. Apparently the killer told the police he
was shooting at sea lions first. I couldn't help think
if he'd killed a sea lion the idiots in SF would have cared.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Stockton said:


> Yesterday I was listening to a member of our golf club
> talk about this. Apparently the killer told the police he
> was shooting at sea lions first. I couldn't help think
> if he'd killed a sea lion the idiots in SF would have cared.


Remember that in Commiefornia that a white woman's life is worth less than that of a sea lion.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

California firearms restrictions are just a little more lax than Israel ...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Right here Right Now it is pretty damn easy to get a gun...

Option 1; I can lean over and access a Springfield 1911 .45ACP, or 

Option 2; Get up out of my chair, take 1 small step and access a SW M&P in 9mm or 

Option 3; Take 3 steps and have my hands on a Colt LE AR15...

(I could add a number of other options but I think you get my drift! :vs_smirk

But to the OP's question; In the USA purchasing a firearm varies by State but generally speaking it is relatively easy for a law abiding person to purchase a firearm in the "Free-Er" States from FFL Dealer.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

I took me about 6 months to get my license, from day 1 to it arriving in the post. That 6 months felt like 6 years I can tell you.
I can go into any gun shop and buy any rifle and as much ammo as I want, which is great. I can even buy a 50 cal if I want on my license. Not that there is many of them around here.

If I was to get a pistol, it's a major pain getting one, so I wont ever be that lucky. You can only shoot it on special range days with the club, At my range that is a Wednesday evening.
I would love to own a pistol, but would hate the one day a week crap.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

In the state of Missouri you go to a swap meet /flea market on a weekend walk around till you see someone selling a gun or guns , you ask how much they say a price. You like it for that price you pay cash , if not bargain with them. Some people will ask to see an ID but no requirement to do so , no paper work needed unless the seller is a licensed federal fire arms dealer. 

Private seller can sell to anyone , no record of what was sold or for how much needs to be kept. 

At an auction they normally take your information from an ID like a drivers license your name, address on the ID or where you say you live, drivers license number regardless of what you bid on . If you win the bid on the weapon you hand them the cash, credit card or check they hand you the gun. Other than a listing that the auctioneer has of who bought what there is no record. I have seen a record that listed buyers by a bid number but gun was listed by make/model only no serial number. 

Buying from a federal gun dealer is the same as has been described else where . This is for hand guns and semi automatic weapons . In Missouri no permit , no training requirement , no storage requirement, you can open or cancel carry , no limits on magazine size. 

Full auto requires permits.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> In the state of Missouri you go to a swap meet /flea market on a weekend walk around till you see someone selling a gun or guns , you ask how much they say a price. You like it for that price you pay cash , if not bargain with them. Some people will ask to see an ID but no requirement to do so , no paper work needed unless the seller is a licensed federal fire arms dealer.
> 
> Private seller can sell to anyone , no record of what was sold or for how much needs to be kept.
> 
> ...


Federal license gun dealer requires a 4473. That goes for all states. Full auto? See my previous post in this thread. That goes for all states. More than a "permit."


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

if your a law biding citizen, no criminal record, not mental, and not dishonorably discharged, not an illegally in this country,then you still have to pass the fed background, and fill out the paper work, pay the cash, then wait the waiting time 1 day 2 days whatever it may be for you. so actually not that hard.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

now if you trying to get a gun into the USA well it will have to pas customs and be legal to own in this country or pay a truck load to a smuggler to get it in for you and not rip you off.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Medic33 said:


> if your a law biding citizen, no criminal record, not mental, and not dishonorably discharged, not an illegally in this country,then you still have to pass the fed background, and fill out the paper work, pay the cash, then wait the waiting time 1 day 2 days whatever it may be for you. so actually not that hard.


Twice, I was at a local gun shop, drinking coffee and smoking cigarettes when officers of the U.S. Army were not allowed by the FBI to have a weapon. These guys were aviators. One, a Blackhawk pilot and the other an Apache pilot. They held accompanying security clearances.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

why would the federal butt inspectors not allow military officers anything -they do not have jurisdiction of the military the USCMJ AND CID does -if the base they are stationed to or assigned to allows them to carry then viola they can -now if they are active duty and on duty then it is unconstitutional for any to bare arms against a us citizen on us soil.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Medic33 said:


> why would the federal butt inspectors not allow military officers anything -they do not have jurisdiction of the military the USCMJ AND CID does -if the base they are stationed to or assigned to allows them to carry then viola they can -now if they are active duty and on duty then it is unconstitutional for any to bare arms against a us citizen on us soil.


Good questions.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Denton said:


> Federal license gun dealer requires a 4473. That goes for all states. Full auto? See my previous post in this thread. That goes for all states. More than a "permit."


As I said buying from a federal gun dealer it is the same as described else where. Not sure what your point is?

As to the full auto he is in anther country - so details as to every form, tax is not really needed - enough to know Yes you have paperwork and a permit to obtain I could have used tax stamp or license not sure it makes the meaning any clearer.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> As I said buying from a federal gun dealer it is the same as described else where. Not sure what your point is?
> 
> As to the full auto he is in anther country - so details as to every form, tax is not really needed - enough to know Yes you have paperwork and a permit to obtain I could have used tax stamp or license not sure it makes the meaning any clearer.


He wants to know how easy it is. That's why I spelled it out, two responses ago.
Other than that, it sounds like your state and mine are good states.


----------

